# Updates to the software?



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Because of the CEC issue, I have disconnected the Stream. Has anyone received or heard of software updates pushed out by TiVo. They need to do a hot fix on this issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

jaselzer said:


> Because of the CEC issue, I have disconnected the Stream. Has anyone received or heard of software updates pushed out by TiVo. They need to do a hot fix on this issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you follow the instructions in this post for the CEC settings hidden menu, you will be able to turn CEC off on the TiVo stream.
I did this a couple of days ago and I have not had any CEC issues since then
Access Tivo Stream 4K Hidden A/V Menus


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I have a Sonos Beam set up via hdmi ARC. So I need the CEC on for full functionality. Turning off CEC on the TiVo renders my Beam useless for my purposes. Thanks though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

